# Premium/black edition



## Rsrich74 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi guys can anyone tell me the difference between premium and black edition?is one more sort after than the other? Thanks in advance


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

The Black edition cost a little more than the premium. Not much difference really...

Black edition had over Premium 

Slightly darker grey wheels
Red trim on the door handles and front seat sides
The material in the roof was slightly darker grey.

I think that was it.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

black had sat nav and BOSE system as standard on 59 plate onwards).

Both could be selected on the premium edition though and to be honest the standard BOSE isn't great anyway so you wouldn't be missing much


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

The black edition is a nicer place to be!

Bobby


----------



## jamiep83 (Oct 27, 2010)

and you cant get a black premium edition. 

Both have the same spec


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> black had sat nav and BOSE system as standard on 59 plate onwards).


did it? I must have the peasant black edition then as my09 doesnt have nav :bawling:



bobbie said:


> The black edition is a nicer place to be!
> Bobby


how true. Personally I prefer a bit of colour in the interior, all black looks dull.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I went for the Premium edition as I didnt like the black & red seats in the black edition.
Mine has Bose and Grey/cream seats so happy all round


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TREG said:


> I went for the Premium edition as I didnt like the black & red seats in the black edition.
> Mine has Bose and Grey/cream seats so happy all round


I did the opposite ha ha ... If we all liked the same things, it would be a very boring world :thumbsup:


----------



## AnilS (Mar 9, 2014)

TREG said:


> I went for the Premium edition as I didnt like the black & red seats in the black edition.
> Mine has Bose


This ^^^


----------



## Aliakeel (Mar 1, 2015)

I never liked the red inside the car look like Honda civic all black inside for me


----------



## isub (Mar 18, 2013)

I really like the 2011 on, black and red recaros. I got a premium edition


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

isub said:


> I really like the 2011 on, black and red recaros. I got a premium edition




2010 ones here

NISSAN GTR R35 2010 BLACK EDT. FRONT SEATS | eBay


Make him an offer and flog yours off


----------



## Rsrich74 (Feb 11, 2016)

*MY gtr*

Date has been set 12 March I can start looking for my very own gtr,whoop whoop so any white 2011/2012 low mileage owners please don't sell until then lol


----------

